# Identify Cap Badge



## PirateoftheUK (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi All, as a newbie I am not sure this is in the right section so apologies if I have got it wrong.

I need help in identifying the shipping co related to the attched cap badge.

Its circa 1885-9 and the portrait was taken in Wellington NZ

Apologies for the poor quality but I think there could be letters on the St Georges Flag

Many thanks


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks like Federal Steamship Navigation Co - to become New Zealand Shipping Co eventually.

John T


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

PirateoftheUK said:


> Hi All, as a newbie I am not sure this is in the right section so apologies if I have got it wrong.
> 
> I need help in identifying the shipping co related to the attched cap badge.
> 
> ...


Is this the flag.New Zealand Shg.Co.Do you know any ships name?

View attachment 28680


----------



## PirateoftheUK (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you guys for your info

I don't think its FSN Co they appear to have a solid blue rectangle in the center of the St Georges Flag
Seems more likely to be NZS Co as in the enlarged photo there is definitely letters on the flag

The photo belongs to a friend and the man in the photo is one of her Uncles whom she was trying to research his life.

Many thanks for your help


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

All references to the NZS Co badge show the badge having both the Federal house flag and the NZS house flag. The blue square on the St Georges Cross of FSN is quite small and the photo is a bit fuzzy, I can't see any letters on it either. There are former NZS people on the site who could probably confirm which company it belongs to.

John T


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

I am of the opinion that the badge has a direct connection to, JOSEPH SOMES-later MERCHANT SHIPPING Co. LONDON (circa 1840)
shipowner & NEW ZEALAND company director, SOMES island in WELLINGTON is named after him.
however, it needs someone else on this forum to investigate further
as I am not very good at reserching.
Regards, Gretaston.


----------

